# Haunt list



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Hello all
I was thinking is there a list somewhere that has yard haunts by what their theme is? Say all the yard haunts that focus on witches are lumped together, skeletons, pirates, cemeteries so on so forth. 

Thanks


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I don't know of any list like that. Many haunts change their themes yearly so that you be a nightmare to maintain.


----------

